# وحدات القياس الفيزيائية المهمة



## nonogirl89 (26 يناير 2008)

اولا : النظام الدولى للوحدات :smil12::​
النظام الدولي للوحدات يرمز له بـ (SI) (الأحرف الاولى للمصطلح الفرنسي Système International d'Unités) هو نظام وحدات القياس الأوسع انتشارا في العالم، وهو يستخدم في كل بلدان العالم باستثناء الولايات الامريكية المتحدة. واشتق هذا النظام من نظام متر-كيلوغرام-ثانية للقياس باضافة بعض الوحدات، وكونه بديلا عن نظام السنتمتر-غرام-ثانية القديم يسمى هذا النظام بالنظام المتري (خاصة في الولايات الامريكية المتحدة التي لم تتبناه بشكل واسع وبربطانيا التي لا تزال في مرحلة التحول إلى النظام المتري)، وليست جميع وحدات القياس المترية مقبولة في هذا النظام.

الوحدات الاساسية​
هناك 7 وحدات اساسية في النظام الدولي للوحدات هي:
المتر   و يقاس بواسطته الطول و يرمز له بال "م" و يحدد المتر الطولي بالطول الموجي لإشعاع ذرة الكريبتون 
الكيلوغرام    و تقاس بواسطته الكتلة و يرمز له بال "كغم" 
الثانية    و يقاس بها الزمن و يرمز لها بال "ث" وتحدد بمدة اشعاع ذرة السيزيوم 
الامبير    و يقاس به شدة التيار الكهربي و يحدد بالقوة الكهروديناميكية بين موصلين 
الكلفن     و تقاس به درجة الحرارة و يرمز له ب "ك" 
الشمعة   و تقيس شدة الضوء و ليس لها إختصار (في الإنجليزيه "cd") وهي مقدار الإشعاع الناتج من ذرة البلاتين PT المتجمده 
المول      وحدة لقياس كمية المادة ويستخدم عادة في الكيمياء، والمول هو عدد أفوجادرو (تقريبا 6.0221415 × 10²³) من الجزيئات الاساسية، سواء كان الحديث يدور عن ذرات او جزيئات لمركب ما. 
الواط:     هي وحد قياس القدرة ويرمز لها (ط)

الوحدات الاساسية  SI Base Units ​
                                      جدول 1


الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: الطول أو البعد Length
الوحدة : المتر meter
 الرمز: م m

الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: الكتلة Mass
الوحدة : الكيلوجرام Kilogram
الرمز: كلج Kg

الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: الزمن Time
الوحدة : الثانية Second
  الرمز: ث s

الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: درجة الحرارة Temperature
 الوحدة :درجة الكلفينKelvin
 الرمز:   K

الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: التيار الكهربائي Electrical Current
 الوحدة : الأمبير Ampere
  الرمز:  A

الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: كمية المادة Quantity of matter
الوحدة : ألمول Mole
   الرمز:  mol

الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: شدة الاستضاءةLuminosity
الوحدة :  القنديلةCandela
   الرمز: Cd

الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: الزاوية المسطحةPlane angle 
 الوحدة :الراديانRadian
  الرمز: rd


الوحدات المستنبطة Derived Units​ 
الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: المساحة Surface
الوحدة من القانون الفيزيائي:  الطول x الطول
 الرمز:  m2

الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: الحجم Volume 
الوحدة من القانون الفيزيائي: الطول x الطول x  الطول
 الرمز:  m3

االكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: لسرعة الخطية Speed 
الوحدة من القانون الفيزيائي: الطول / الزمن
  الرمز: m/s 
الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: الذبذبة Frequency 
الوحدة من القانون الفيزيائي: 1 / الزمن
 الرمز:  Hz 
الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: الكثافة Density 
الوحدة من القانون الفيزيائي: الكتلة / الحجم
 الرمز:  kg/m3  
الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: التسارع Acceleration 
الوحدة من القانون الفيزيائي: السرعة / الزمن
 الرمز:  m/s2

الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: القوة Force 
الوحدة من القانون الفيزيائي: الكتلة x التسارع
 الرمز:  N

الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: الضغط Pressure 
الوحدة من القانون الفيزيائي: القوة / المساحة
 الرمز:  N/m2 
الكمية المقاسة   Measured Quantity: التدفق Flow Rate 
الوحدة من القانون الفيزيائي: الحجم / الزمن
 الرمز:  m3/s 

ثانيا :وحدات القياس في النظام الأمريكي والإنجليزي

"Imperial units"​(1) وحدات الأطوال :​
وتعتمد على البوصة ، وهي أصغر الوحدات . . . 

القدم = 12 بوصة     ،     الياردة = 3 أقدام (36 بوصة)      ،      القصبة = 5,5 ياردة  ، الفرلنج = 40 قصبة (220 ياردة ، أو 660 قدم) .

الميل (الميل التشريعي) = 8 فرلنج ، أو 1760 ياردة ، أو 5280 قدماً  ،  الفرسخ = 3 أميال .

القامة (وحدة قياس عمق المياه) = 6 أقدام   ،  الكابل (وحدة قياس بحرية) = 120 قامة

                                                                                    = 720 قدماً في البحرية الأمريكية .

                                                                                    = 608 أقداماً في البحرية الإنجليزية .

الميل البحري في إنجلترا = 6080 قدماً .

أما الميل الدولي البحري فإنه = 6076،1 قدماً .

                                            = 1،15 ميل تشريعي . 

(2) وحدات المساحات :​القدم المربع = 144 بوصة مربعة         .         الياردة المربعة = 9 أقدام مربعة = 1296 بوصة مربعة .

القصبة المربعة = 30،25 ياردة مربعة         .         الفدان = 160 قصبة مربعة = 4840 ياردة مربعة . 

الميل المربع = 640 فدان .  

(3) وحدات الـسـعـة : ​
أولا : بالنسبة للمواد الجافة كالحبوب : 
الكوارت = 2 باينت         ،         البك = 8 كوارتات        ،         البوشل = 4 بك .



ثانياً : بالنسبة للمواد السائلة : 
الجل = 4 أوقيات سائلة         ،         الباينت = 4 جل = 16 أوقية         .         الكوارت 2 باينت = 32 أوقية . 

الجالون = 4 كوارت = 128 أوقية        .        البرميل = 31،5 جالون       .        أما برميل البترول = 42 جالون .



ثالثاً : وحدات الحجوم : 
القدم المكعب = 1728 بوصة مكعبة         .         الياردة المكعبة = 27 قدم مكعب .



رابعاً : وحدات الأوزان : 
الدرهم = 27،344 قمحة          ،          الأوقية = 16 درهم           ،          الرطل = 16 أوقية 

القنطار = 100 رطل (في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية)     = 112 رطلا (في بريطانيا) .

الطن الأمريكي (الطالوناطة) = 2000 رطل (في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية) 

                                           = 2240 رطل (في بريطانيا) . 

(4) وحدات القياس في النظام المتري :​المتر = 1000 ملليمتر   = 100 سنتمتر     = 10 ديسمتر .

اليكامتر = 100 متر           ،          الهكتومتر = 10 متر          ،          الكيلومتر = 1000 متر .
(5) قياس درجات الحرارة : ​هناك مقياسان دوليان لقياس درجات الحرارة . . هما : 

( أ ) المقياس المئوي   Celsius "centigrade" .

(ب) المقياس الفهرنهيتي    Fehrenheit .

ويتم التحويل من أي منهما إلى الآخر طبقاً للعلاقتين التاليتين : 

فْ = ( مْ × 1،8 ) + 32 .

مْ = ( فْ - 32 ) ÷ 1،8 .



مثال ذلك : يمكن تحويل 20ْ م إلى فهرنهيت كالتالي :

(20 × 1،8) + 32 = 36 + 32 = 68ْ ف .

68 درجة فهرنهيت تحول إلى درجات مئوية كالتالي : 

(68 - 32) ÷ 1،8 = 20ْ م .


وهذا رابط لباور بوينت يوضح وحدات القياس http://www.4shared.com/file/28434407/ea0e5981/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=75a0ef55

وهذا لينك لموقع به 
قاموس دولي لوحدات القياس الصناعية على الموقع : http://www.unc.edu/~rowlett/units/index.html

:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## قلم حر (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: وحدات القياس الفيزيائية المهمة*

جميل جدا .
ألف ألف شكر ليكي .
يثبت للأهميه .


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: وحدات القياس الفيزيائية المهمة*



قلم حر قال:


> جميل جدا .
> ألف ألف شكر ليكي .
> يثبت للأهميه .



ألف ألف شكر ليك على الرد وعلى التثبيت قلم حر:t16:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Meriamty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: وحدات القياس الفيزيائية المهمة*



ميرسى جداااا على المعلومات الجميلة دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## nonogirl89 (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: وحدات القياس الفيزيائية المهمة*



Meriamty قال:


> ميرسى جداااا على المعلومات الجميلة دى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...



ميرسي ليكى انتى يامريامتى على المرور والرد الجميل
ربنا يباركك:love45:​


----------



## قلم حر (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: وحدات القياس الفيزيائية المهمة*

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا جزيلا للموضوع الهام .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

